# My cancer fighting knit scarf--Courage Lace Scarf



## mollyannhad (Feb 1, 2011)

This scarf represents the courage so many people have who are fighting the battle of cancer in their lives. I designed this scarf purposely to cheer myself up when faced with discouragement over my own battle with cancer for the second time.
Featuring a delicate blossom and textured stitches the lace in this scarf will be fun to knit. Work this scarf from the bottom up to the center where you join the halves with the Kitchener stitch. There are charts and written directions to knit this scarf easily!

Finished measurements: after blocking are 72 long x 6 wide.

Yarn: about 440 yards of fingering weight. Sample used 2 balls of Knitpicks Palette fingering yarn; 100% Peruvian Highland Wool; 231 yards /50 gram balls: in colorRouge.

Needles and Notions: Size U.S. 5 needles and 1 spare to hold work. Yarn needle to work Kitchener stitch and sew in ends.

You can purchase this pattern from My Ravelry, Craftsy and Etsy stores for $3.99. Here are some links:
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/courage-lace-scarf
http://www.etsy.com/listing/191991675/courage-lace-scarf


----------



## Deb-Babbles (Mar 4, 2011)

Wonderful design. I am sure it will give strength and warmth to you and who ever else has the honor of making one for a loved one.


----------



## bane (Nov 27, 2012)

Another stunning scarf. I love seeing your work, I know my own capabilities, they can't match this. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## mollyannhad (Feb 1, 2011)

I feel like it would be very special for someone to have a scarf designed by a fellow cancer warrior in this horrible battle we go through! We can only battle on!


----------



## Patsy Ruth (Apr 19, 2013)

I love the blossoms on this lovely scarf. I will be knitting it for my daughters roommate who just had breast cancer surgery. While I am knitting this I will be praying for Nancy and for you Melody. I love your patterns and now have six of your lovely designed scarf patterns. I wish you all the best and much courage in your current fight. God bless you and keep fighting. 

Love, Patsy


----------



## Sherry1 (May 14, 2011)

Beautiful and cheerful!


----------



## Knittingkitty (Sep 25, 2011)

It's very beautiful! Just purchased the pattern, would love to make another scarf or shawl for my Mom, who is a breast cancer survivor. Keep fighting and designing more gorgeous scarves!


----------



## Xay-Zays.auntie (Aug 26, 2013)

It's lovely.


----------



## lil rayma (Mar 29, 2012)

Beautiful scarf. My prayers are with you as you battle cancer. Concentrate on winning that battle and we will all celebrate your victory. May God bless.


----------



## kiwiannie (Jul 30, 2011)

Beautiful scarf.


----------



## Mevbb (Sep 5, 2011)

It is a lovely scarf. I was diagnosed with lymphoma/leukemia (cll/sll) 8 years ago. Slow growing,without a cure. It was a trying time. Good luck with your second go. "Slay the dragon"!


----------



## knittingnanna19 (Nov 6, 2013)

A lovely looking scarf. Hope designing and knitting it has helped you to get the energy to fight this cancer again. You're in my thoughts and prayers. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## SouthernGirl (Dec 28, 2011)

It's beautiful.


----------



## Rainebo (Apr 22, 2012)

Such a gorgeous scarf in a fantastic color! Prayers are with you!


----------



## knitnut2 (Jun 13, 2012)

Thank you for this amazing scarf pattern. I'll be making
it for my daughter who is just finished with 7 months
of treatment for BC. Prayers with you!


----------



## Gumblossom (Oct 18, 2012)

Lovely! :thumbup:


----------



## vershi (Nov 25, 2012)

I have just got my pattern, it is a lovely design, will be my first scarf I have attempted, thank you for the link, and all your updates, we are all rooting for you and you are still in my thoughts and prayers. xx


----------



## chaplainesr (Oct 9, 2011)

Beautiful work....sister survivor! I've been looking for a pattern like this.....Will make one for myself in honor of 23 years (so far).....and a bright multicolored one reflecting the colors of autism awareness for our middle daughter who has a son with aspergers spectrum. Who knows......maybe he will wear it!

Again.....Beautiful work.....at Komen we say.....fight like a girl!

Prayers and blessings....


----------



## oge designs (Aug 14, 2012)

Beautiful, I will make one for my niece who is battling this dreaded disease. Gorgeous pattern!!


----------



## SallyAnn (Apr 21, 2011)

Another beautiful design from you! I love it! I also hope your cancer is gone for good.


----------



## belleflower (Apr 23, 2013)

That is so beautiful. Send you a huge hug from the UK and hope you get better very soonxx


----------



## sanditoes48 (Feb 6, 2013)

Really pretty scarf! Courage for the battle and all best wishes.


----------

